
Microsoft’s new documentary about startups is brutally honest about Microsoft - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/microsoft-film-startups-brutally-honest-microsoft
======
andrewfelix
That trailer is straight out of the 90's. Cliche stock shots run through cheap
filters in between attention grabbing soundbites.

The documentary clearly has some interesting subject matter and interviewees.
Why couldn't they have just run some interesting snippets from the people
they've interviewed?

